# Navarre Pier 5/11



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

A few kings being landed today, some barely made the legal size. One guy had a nice Spanish that was eaten by a barracuda prior to being landed. All that was left was the head. I ended up landing a 15 pound king using a menhaden. Other than that there were a few other kings that had some size to them. I got to the pier at about 4 pm and landed the king about 5:30. Wish I can head out there in the AM but I got to work for a few hours in the AM and don't feel like getting soaked either.


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

*Good report, and...*

Great "handle" !


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

No one getting Mahi from the pier?


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

I think about two weeks ago I saw two Mahi that were landed. I am. It sure if there have been any more since then.


----------



## fishheadspin (Jun 9, 2008)

one very nice Mahi was landed tuesday morning...not sure any other have been caught since then. kins hae been firing up 2-4 eery afternoon for a week. some good some barely legal some not legal. spanish are hit and miss but nice sized fish....


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Everyone, 
I have been reading the board for years and registered a while back. I really wish I were as close to the action (fishing action that is  ) as ya'll but unfortunately I only get close on vacation. I am heading down later next week and wanted to know what to expect from the Navarre Pier and possibly surf. Are the afternoons better right now and any suggestions for the next could weeks would be appreciated! Love reading everyone's posts and tightlines!


----------



## Gaff (Jan 20, 2012)

The afternoons and early AM are where it's at, but it can be hit or miss. I Like going twice when I get the chance instead of staying out there all day. It helps when you only live about 10 minutes from the pier.


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im ready to meet up and do some fishing!!


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for the timeframe on when to go. I hope to be able to hit both morning and afternoon. Is there anything bait wise that would be best? Can throw a sabiki over and catch something or do you need to buy before you get there?


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Hey Arky, a good friend of mine runs/owns the Arkansas Sky Observatory atop Petit Jean Mt in Morrilton. That's a beautiful state park and I love the lodge there, very rustic. Waterfalls, rock cliffs and caves are something you don't see a lot of around here.

Every been up there?

Sorry for the off topic post.

Rick


----------



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Rick,

The park is a beautiful area but I have never been to the observatory. The inlaws live in Russellville so we get over there every now and then. One of Arkansas' beauties!


----------

